# Fix my mess: Porch seeping water to interior under brick wall



## robotico (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi everybody- first post, but it's good one. :yes: Seeking input on an inherited mess. House was built in 1925 and at some point a decision was made to build an interior room on what was probably going to be an exterior porch. I say "probably" based on what the neighbors houses look like. This may have happened during the original construction or afterwards. Here's the mess- the exterior brick wall was actually laid on top of the front porch terra cotta tiles (they don't build 'em like they used to?). It was obvious from the smell of the room that water was coming in. Once the wall was opened up I found footer and bottoms of the studs completely rotted. My gut tells me I need to remove each of the tiles under this wall (about an 10 ft. span) and replace with mortar, one at a time. Am I right? or is there another (better) to approach this? thanks! Rob


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

does that stud float in the air ? like the pic shows .


make a few more posts, about anything. then post some REAL pics of what you are dealing with.


----------



## robotico (Oct 16, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> does that stud float in the air ? like the pic shows


Yes- once the wall was opened up I found footer and bottoms of the studs completely rotted. There was zero load on them, so I made a clean cut across. I was considering a ~4-5" concrete footer wall under the studs, with a footer ached atop and studs scabbed to the footer (short ones under the window replaced) as seen in the diagram. Though I question that walls ability to stop the seepage. Water will still be seeping to the wrong (interior) side of the brick. So the concrete wall would likely be a combination of an exterior solution addressing the water. thx-Rob


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what is this ? red line


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

how about a pic from the outside ...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk if i would use concrete. idk of a way to seal it to the slab. so, perhaps a pvc bottom plate with a gasket or caulk under it. and treated wood replacement/scabbed to what is there now. 

i wouldn't try to remove the tiles under the brick.


----------



## robotico (Oct 16, 2014)

That's brick- caked with mortar. That seems to be status quo for the mason on the "hidden" side. Detailed graphic below. I can shoot a pic of the outside, but there's not much to see. The joint/junction at the brick wall base and tile surface has been sealed- and still is with a high grade exterior sealant (caulk gun). What appears to be happening is the tile and grout are so old and porous that the water is just using those as a conduit to get in.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gotcha, i see it now.

did you :
put a level on the tiles to see if they are graded away from that wall ?
look to see if the water is actually coming in somewhere around that window? 
how much space is between the brick and sheathing ?


----------



## robotico (Oct 16, 2014)

Back in 1925 it is entirely possible that the grade was proper, but it's not now and the water is pooling there. The porch needs to be retiled, though that is a big project since the porch runs the entire width of the house and is roughly 10ft deep. I would rather remove it and replace it with a normal entry size porch at the front door. That would fix this problem. BUT there is no wall or footer under the slab at the "mess" are in question. So a footer and wall would also need to be built. I probably need to do a cost comparison between trying fix this mess and just addressing the entire porch. Of course I live in a historic district and change the facade of the house may not be acceptable. 

No evidence of any water coming in besides right at the junction of the brick and tile. It wicks up into the mortar on the back side of the brick unless there's a lot of water at which point it seeps in and down onto the slab. There's no visual entry points for water on the exterior. There's about 2" between the sheathing and brick.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i wonder if sealing right there on the inside would stop it ? hmmmm

where are you ?


----------



## robotico (Oct 16, 2014)

Atlanta. I've got a big hammer drill and masonry bit- I could knock a hole in the lowest point on the porch and put in a drain to send it out the side of the porch. I suppose that's common sense kicking in.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

robotico said:


> Atlanta. I've got a big hammer drill and masonry bit- I could knock a hole in the lowest point on the porch and put in a drain to send it out the side of the porch. I suppose that's common sense kicking in.


how are you going to get the drain under the slab ?


----------



## robotico (Oct 16, 2014)

I can get to it- it's not fun. There's access from the crawl space, through a foundation wall to that area covered by the slab. It's about 3-4 ft high in there.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, then there ya go. please post some pics as you are doing it, sounds interresting.


----------



## robotico (Oct 16, 2014)

Will do. Thanks for collaborating. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

no problem, i try to help when i can. and i would still like to see a pic of that porch area.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know if it's too late but.......
I would install a PT bottom plate between the studs and the concrete.


----------

